

Using A Microcontroller To Keep Your Plants Alive - iamchrisle
http://nightlight.conductor.com/how-to-use-a-microcontroller-to-keep-your-cats-and-houseplants-alive/

======
vvakar
A hobbyist's enterprise integration - dig it!

